# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  دانلود برنامه   Stimulsoft Reports Ultimate 2012.1 Build 2012.05.04

## mortaza94

سلام دوستان عزیز 


در این چند سالی که کار برنامه  نویسی به اوج رسیده ، برنامه نویسان برای گزارش گیری و چاپ ، از کریستال  ریپورت استفاده می کردند . البته از ویژوال استودیو 2008 به بعد مایکروسافت  به جای استفاده از کریستال ریپورت که متعلق به شرکت Business Objects است ،  ابزار گزارشگیری خود را به صورت پیش فرض در آن گنجانده است( برای استفاده  از کریستال ریپورت ، باید DLL های آن را جداگانه به پروژه اضافه نمود). 
 علاوه بر کریستال ریپورت ، نرم افزارهای  مختلفی برای گزارش گیری در بازار موجودند که StimulSoft Reports یکی از  بهترین آنهاست . این برنامه هم گزارشات ویندوزی و هم گزارشات وبی برای  ASP.NET را تهیه می کند.
 


*امکانات نسخه Ultimate :*
WinForms Viewer

WinForms DotMatrix Viewer

WinForms Reports Designer

WPF Viewer

WPF DotMatrix Viewer

WPF Reports Designer

Silverlight Viewer (Client/Server)

Silverlight Reports Designer (Client/Server)

Silverlight Viewer

Silverlight Reports Designer

Web Viewer

Web Viewer.Fx

Web Reports Designer

Report Engine

Report Engine (Silverlight)

Source Code Available

*فرمت های خروجی گزارشات نرم افزار:*
PDF, XPS, XML, HTML, Word, Excel, RTF, TXT, CSV, EMF, BMP, JPEG, GIF, PNG, TIFF


دانلود  :

دانلود با لينك مستقيم با حجم 152 مگابايت به همراه Patch


تشکر یادت نره عزیزم
چون تشکر شما باعث دلگرمی ما و نشانه ادب شماست

----------


## vahidth

داداش طرز کارکردنش رو بلدی به ما یاد بدی

----------


## mortaza94

*اموزش نرم افزار Stimulsoft Reports* 


امروزه گزارش یک امر مهم برای ساخت نرم افزار های بزرگ است که نرم افزار متعددی برای این کار وجود دارد از جمله *کریستال ریپورت* که بسیارپیشرفته کار میکند و در *ساخت گزارشات پویا*  بسیار حرفه ای عمل میکند.کسانی که با کریستال ریپورت کار میکنند میدانند  که کریستال ریپورت سرعت لود پاینی در جهت ایجاد گزارش ها دارد حال امروز  قصد داریم نرم افزاری را براتون اموزش بدیم که کریستال ریپورت رو کنار  بگزارید و با *Stimulsoft Reports* کار کنید که بسیار قدرتمند و حرفه ای هستش. نرم افزار* StimulSoft Report*  ابزاریه برای تولید گزارشات بر مبنای تکنولوژیMicrosoft.Net  است که با  محیطی کاملا فارسی که میتوان در ویژوال استدیو از نرم افزار و کامپوننت های  ان استفاده کرد.این نرم افزار تولید یه شرکت روسی به آدرس  http://www.stimulsoft.com است.با ما همراه باشید که کاملا در این نرم  افزار حرفه ای شوید.
 لیستی از ویژگی های عمده:
 ۱.از زبان فارسی به صورت کامل پشتیبانی  می کنه و امکان فارسی شدن رابط کاربری وجود داره.

 ۲.دارای اینترفیس ساده با انعطاف پذیری زیاد که با یه ساعت کار کردن باهاش میشه با اکثر قابلیت هاش آشنا شد.
 ۳.توانایی طراحی گزارش در زمان اجرا (runtime) که ویژگی بارزی برای تولید گزارشات پویاست.
 ۴.از طیف وسیعی از پایگاه های داده مانند MS SQL Server,  Oracle, My SQL, Firebird,… – انواع داده های ADO.Net و XML به عنوان منبع  اطلاعاتی (data source) پشتیبانی می کنه.
 ۵.گزارش های تولید شده رو میشه به فرمت های مختلفی مانند pdf,word,excel,html,jpeg,… ذخیره کرد.

----------


## mortaza94

اموزش بخش دوم *نرم افزار Stimulsoft Reports* براتون  اماده کردیم در بخش اول توضیحاتی در مورده نرم افزار و قابلیت هایی که داره  در اختیار شما دوستان قرار دادیم.در بخش دوم اموزش *ارتباط با بانک اطلاعاتی* را براتون اماده کردیم.که چگونگی ارتباط با بانک مورده نظر و طراحی گزارش از طریق *Stimulsoft Reports* .
 سناریوی کلی به این صورته که شما یه *پروژه*  دارید (فرضا با C#‎‎ و ویندوز فرم) و یه منوی گزارشات که لیستی از گزارشات  رو به کاربر نشون میده با انتخاب هر گزارش یه فرم باز میشه که اصطلاحا من  بهش میگم “*فرم فیلتر گزارش*” کاربر یه سری پارامترهای  فیلتر واسه گزارشش تعیین می کنه و دکمه نمایش گزارش رو میزنه، پردازش های  لازم برای نمایش گزارش انجام میشه و نهایتا یه گزارش ترو تمیز به کاربر  نمایش داده میشه.ای روند کاریه که معمولا برای گزارش گیری انجام میشه.حالا  میایم قدم به قدم یه گزارش رو می سازیم:
 روال کار من به این صورته که ابتدا با  Designer استیمول گزارش رو می سازم بعد یه جایی ذخیره می کنم و بعد از توی  کد گزارش رو Load کرده و به کاربر نمایش می دم.
 اولین مرحله برای ساخت گزارش (که معمولا از  روی یه طرح اولیه که روی کاغذ کشیدین شروع میشه) وصل شدن به دیتابیس برای  واکشی دیتا و فراهم نمودن ستون های گزارشه.فرض هم بر اینه که دیتابیس SQL  Server هست.از Tab دیکشنری (Dictionary Tab) که به طور پیش فرض در سمت راست  Designer استیمول هست New Item و New Connection رو میزنیم.
 از پنجره Select Type of connection باز شده Sql Connection ر انتخاب می کنیم
 در پنجره New Sql Connection،Connection  String مورد نظر را وارد کرده و Ok  می کنیم.(از دکمه Test جهت اطمینان از  برقراری ارتباط می توان استفاده کرد)
 حالا از همون تب دیکشنری، New Item->New Data Source رو انتخاب می کنیم.
 پنجره New Data Source باز می شود که با دابل  کلیک بر روی نام connection (ساخته شده در مرحله قبلی) می توان برای ایجاد  ارتباط استفاده کرد.
 همانطور که در تصویر زیر می بینید در پنجره  Select Data لیست تمامی جداول،ویوها و روال های ذخیره شده در دیتا بیس وجود  دارد و برای ایجاد دیتا سورس می توان از آنها استفاده کرد و یا در صورت  نیاز از دکمه Query New در بالای صفحه استفاده کرد.

 در این مثال از دکمه Query New برای ساخت  کوئری استفاده می کنیم در این پنجره می توان کوئری مورد نظر را نوشت و از  دکمه Run Query Builder از اجرای صحیح کوئری مطمئن شد، بعد جهت بازیابی  ستونهای حاصل از کوئری حتما می بایست دکمه Retrieve Columns را زده تا  ستونها در لیست Columns قرار گیرند.
 خوب حالا که ستونها لیست شدن میشه نام و نوع  هر کدوم رو در صورت نیاز تو پنجره Property (پایین و سمت راست عکس فوق)  تغییر داد.در اینجا چند نکته وجود داره:
 اول اینکه شاید خیلی ها بگن که ما می خوایم  داده هامون رو فیلتر کنیم، تو همین کوئری، Where Clues لازم رو می نویسیم  تا فقط داده های مورد نظرمون رو نمایش بده.باید بگم میشه اینکار رو انجام  داد اما مشکلی که وجود داره اینه که اینجوری ما یه گزارش داریم که همیشه با  یه فیلتر خاص به کاربر نشون داده میشه و امکان اینکه کاربر بخواد خودش  فیلتر رو تعیین کنه وجود نداره و گزارش گیری یه حالت استاتیک میشه.(اگه فکر  می کنید واقعا نیازی به فیلتر گزارش توسط کاربر نیست میتونید این کارو  بکنید)
  نکته دوم که خیلی مهمه نام دیتا سورس هست که  الان تو شکل فوق DataSource1 داده شده.سعی کنید یه نام با مسما انتخاب  کنید که بعدا تو کد به کارمون می آد!
  حالا OK رو میزنیم تا این دیتا سورس به نود  Queries تو پنجره Select Data اضافه بشه بعد هر کدوم از جداول یا ویوها رو  هم که نیاز دارم (به غیر از این دیتا سورس که خودمون نوشتیم) تیک می زنیم  تا به مجموعه دیتا سورس مون اضافه بشه.
 اکنون با توجه به طرحی که رو کاغذ واسه گزارش  داریم شروع به قرار دادن فیلدها روی صفحه گزارش می کنیم.برای این کار از  یه کامپوننت به اسم Data استفاده میشه و فیلدهای مورد نظر تو این کامپوننت  روی صفحه گزارش قرار می گیره.برای نمایش عنوان ستونها در هر صفحه از Header  استفاده می کنیم و نام هر ستون رو توی این کامپوننت می ذاریم تا توی هر  صفحه نمایش داده بشه.همه کامپوننت های استیمول سمت راست Designer به صورت  عمودی قرار داره.پس از طراحی گزارش میشه از تب Preview استفاده کرد.کلا  طراحی گزارش خیلی به سلیقه شما بستگی داره و تقریبا هر نوع امکانی واسه  طراحی تو استیمول وجود داره و حتی اگه وجود نداشت می تونید خودتون بنویسید و  به استیمول اضافه کنید!
  طراحی گزارش که تموم شد اونو یه جا ذخیره  کنید تا تو پست بعد نحوه load کردن گزارش،ایجاد فرم فیلتر و نمایش گزارش  فیلتر شده رو (همگی از تو کد C#‎‎) بهتون بگم.

----------


## mortaza94

بخش سوم اموزش  را برای شما دوستان عزیز اماده کردیم اگه بخش های قبل رو دنبال کرده باشید متوجه شدین که *استیمول چیست* و چگونه با ان کار میکنند.در این بخش اخر میباشد ساخت گزارش را به همراه کد برای شما دوستان اموزش میدیم.
خوب حالا نحوه نمایش یه گزارش رو از درون یه برنامه ویندوزی  آموزش می دم.فرض کرده بودیم که یه “فرم فیلتر گزارش” داریم که یه سری  پارامتر واسه تعیین محدوده گزارش از ما می گیره، واسه اینکه بتونیم از  کلاسهای استیمول استفاده کنیم نیازه که dll های مربوطه رو به پروژه اضافه  کنیم.این اسمبلی ها به طور پیش فرض تو مسیر زیر نصب می شن:
  C:\Program Files\Stimulsoft Reports.Net 2009.2 Trial\Bin(من از نسخه ۲۰۰۹٫۲ Stimulsoft Report.Net استفاده می کنم.)
 من معمولا همه اسمبلی ها رو به پروژه اضافه می کنم اما برای  این قسمت اضافه کردن Stimulsoft.Report.dll کفایت می کنه.لیست تمام اسمبلی  ها به قرار زیر می باشد:
*Stimulsoft.Base.dll*
 اصلی ترین اسمبلی برای گزارش گیری.
*Stimulsoft.Editor.dll* 
 اسمبلی مورد نیاز Text Editor که در Designer به کار می رود.
*Stimulsoft.Controls.dll*
 اسمبلی کنترل های استفاده شده در گزارش ساز.
*Stimulsoft.Controls.Win.dll*
 اسمبلی کنترل های استفاده شده در گزارش ساز.
*Stimulsoft.Report.dll*
 مهم ترین اسمبلی که شامل توابع اصلی برای ساخت گزارش می باشد.
*Stimulsoft.Report.Win.dll*
 اسمبلی دربردارنده  .WinForms Viewer
*Stimulsoft.Report.Design.dll*
 اسمبلی دربردارنده   . WinForms Designer
*Stimulsoft.Database.dll*
 این اسمبلی شامل توابع مورد نیاز برای ساختن connection string و نمایش QueryBuilder می باشد.
*Stimulsoft.Report.Web.dll*
 این اسمبلی به نمایش گزارشات در محیط وب کمک می کند و شامل کنترل Web Viewer می باشد.

خوب پس از تعیین پارامترهای لازم و زدن دکمه “نمایش گزارش” در رخداد کلیک دکمه کارهای زیر رو انجام می دیم:

 در صورتی که این نام ها متفاوت باشند با پیغام خطا مواجه خواهید شد.

 در صورتی که نام ستونهای دیتاست با نام ستونهای استفاده شده در گزارش یکسان نباشد با پیغام خطا مواجه خواهید شد.

 خوب خسته نباشد به همین سادگی میشه یه گزارش رو ساخت و به  کاربر نمایش داد، به نظر من این روش ساده ترین راهه که میشه انجام داد و  نیاز به کد نویسی زیادی هم نداره هرچند که میشه به شیوه های دیگه ای هم  داده های مورد نیاز گزارش رو تامین کرد.در مورد فیلتر کردن داده ها بر اساس  پارامترهای دریافتی از “فرم فیلتر گزارش”، استفاده از یه دیتاست که با  استفاده از یک کوئری شامل where clause که داده ها رو از بانک اطلاعاتی  واکشی می کنه بسیار بهینه تر خواهد بود تا اینکه شما همه دیتا ها رو از  جدول واکشی کنید و بعد سمت کلاینت (و نه سمت سرور بانک اطلاعاتی) اونا رو  فیلتر کنید.

----------


## saeed_sho

اینم پی دی اف راهنما که خود شرکت سازنده گذاشته
http://admin.stimulsoft.com/document...Net_FAQ.En.pdf

----------


## hbabagoly

با تشکر از شما
من دانلود کردم و ازش هم استفاده کردم واقعاً عالی بود.

----------


## mehdi.fni

سلام دوست  عزیز



> اسه اینکه بتونیم از  کلاسهای استیمول استفاده کنیم نیازه که dll های  مربوطه رو به پروژه اضافه  کنیم.این اسمبلی ها به طور پیش فرض تو مسیر زیر  نصب می شن:
>   C:\Program Files\Stimulsoft Reports.Net 2009.2 Trial\Bin(من از نسخه ۲۰۰۹٫۲ Stimulsoft Report.Net استفاده می کنم.)
>  من معمولا همه اسمبلی ها رو به پروژه اضافه می کنم اما برای  این قسمت  اضافه کردن Stimulsoft.Report.dll کفایت می کنه.لیست تمام اسمبلی  ها به  قرار زیر می باشد:


میشه بگید چطور اینکارو انجام میدید .من وقتی از کامپوننت ها استفاده میکنم خطا دارم و از اسمبلی ها اشکال میگیره و تنها نسخه تریل بود که بدون خطا اجرا میشد . میشه بگید چطور اسمبلی ها را به پروژه اضافه میکنید .
با تشکر فراوان از شما

----------


## saeed_sho

> سلام دوست  عزیز
> 
> میشه بگید چطور اینکارو انجام میدید .من وقتی از کامپوننت ها استفاده میکنم خطا دارم و از اسمبلی ها اشکال میگیره و تنها نسخه تریل بود که بدون خطا اجرا میشد . میشه بگید چطور اسمبلی ها را به پروژه اضافه میکنید .
> با تشکر فراوان از شما


 روی پروژه راست کلیک بعد add reference > tab browse

----------


## saeed_sho

> سلام دوست  عزیز
> 
> میشه بگید چطور اینکارو انجام میدید .من وقتی از کامپوننت ها استفاده میکنم خطا دارم و از اسمبلی ها اشکال میگیره و تنها نسخه تریل بود که بدون خطا اجرا میشد . میشه بگید چطور اسمبلی ها را به پروژه اضافه میکنید .
> با تشکر فراوان از شما


 مطمئنید از نسخه ی کرک شده استفاده میکنید؟

----------


## mehdi.fni

دوستان من وقتی   streport1 را روی فرم میگذارم این خطا ها را میدهد چرا ؟Error for stimul report.jpg در ضمن اسمبلی های بالا را هم به فرم اضافه کردم

----------


## فاطی.جدا

دوستان وقتی من رفرنس های استیمول رو به برنامه اضافه میکنم کلا برنامه با رفرنس های دگیه مشکل پیدا میکنه

----------


## mortaza94

> دوستان وقتی من رفرنس های استیمول رو به برنامه اضافه میکنم کلا برنامه با رفرنس های دگیه مشکل پیدا میکنه



شما نباید تمام رفرنس ها رو اضافه کنید چون برخی از رفرنس ها با رفرنس های قبلی برنامه احتمالا تداخل داره 
بنظر من شما فقط این رفرنس ها روقرار بدید بدون مشکل کار کنه 


Stimulsoft.Base.dll
اصلی ترین اسمبلی برای گزارش گیری.

Stimulsoft.Report.dll
مهم ترین اسمبلی که شامل توابع اصلی برای ساخت گزارش می باشد.

----------


## vb341

دوست عزیز با تشکر از شما 
من برای استفاده از دستور gacutil  که در راهنمی کرک گفته مشکل دارم . میشه راهنمائی کنید که چطور باید اینکار رو انجام بدم
در ضمن در صورت امکان لطف کنید آموزشتون رو ادامه بدین . چون واقعا مفید بود

----------


## MOR_MS

باسلام
من برنامه گزارش Stimulsoft Reports Ultimate 2010.1را براي كارم خريداري كردم فكر كنم چيزي حدود 80 هزار تومان يا بيشتر شده فكر كنم  سي دي برنامه را توي اداره گزاشتم نميدونم ميشه اينجا لود كرد يا نه 
 دوستان اگه خواستن بهم اميل بزنن مجاني

----------


## fakhravari

فکر نکنم فول باشه.
در کل اصلش بیشتر از این حرفاست.

----------


## mohsen86

سلام
چرا بعد از ک ر ک شدن باز هم کلمه DEMO  را روی صفحه گزارش نشون میده

----------


## hastiam

سلام برای باز کردن برنامه ی دانلود شده از من رمز میخواد لطفا رمز فایل رو بذارید.
با تشکر

----------


## salargham

ایمیلت رو بده!

----------


## siamak_ch

سلام دوست گرامی
من یک repeter تو asp.net vb  ساختم میخواستم بدونم چه جوری میشه  با stimul reports چاپش کنم . روش فراخوانی گزارش تو asp.net vb رو بلد نیستم مرسی

----------


## amin_rj

پسورد :soft98.ir

----------


## behinbehin

ممنون از اينکه اين نرم افزار رو در اختيار ما قرار داديد .ميشه لطف کنيد و بگيد رمز فايل winrar چيه؟

----------


## babak2000

آخرین نسخه فاینال Stimulsoft Reports.Ultimate 2013.1_Final Build

آخرین نسخه فاینال  Stimulsoft Reports.Ultimate 2013.1_Final Build
دانلود نسخه تریال

http://admin.stimulsoft.com/downloads/StimulsoftReports.Ultimate_2013.1_Trial.zip


دانلود فایل 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?aobz2qsh3vzbn6k

----------


## yono60

داداش پسورد فایل چیه؟؟؟

----------


## babak2000

فایل بدون پسورده با برنامه WinRar  یا WinZip  باز نموده و فایل ها را اکسترکت کنید

----------


## etemad113

سلام
ممنون برای آموزش

----------


## article

> بخش سوم اموزش  را برای شما دوستان عزیز اماده کردیم اگه بخش های قبل رو دنبال کرده باشید متوجه شدین که *استیمول چیست* و چگونه با ان کار میکنند.در این بخش اخر میباشد ساخت گزارش را به همراه کد برای شما دوستان اموزش میدیم.
> خوب حالا نحوه نمایش یه گزارش رو از درون یه برنامه ویندوزی  آموزش می دم.فرض کرده بودیم که یه “فرم فیلتر گزارش” داریم که یه سری  پارامتر واسه تعیین محدوده گزارش از ما می گیره، واسه اینکه بتونیم از  کلاسهای استیمول استفاده کنیم نیازه که dll های مربوطه رو به پروژه اضافه  کنیم.این اسمبلی ها به طور پیش فرض تو مسیر زیر نصب می شن:
>   C:\Program Files\Stimulsoft Reports.Net 2009.2 Trial\Bin(من از نسخه ۲۰۰۹٫۲ Stimulsoft Report.Net استفاده می کنم.)
>  من معمولا همه اسمبلی ها رو به پروژه اضافه می کنم اما برای  این قسمت اضافه کردن Stimulsoft.Report.dll کفایت می کنه.لیست تمام اسمبلی  ها به قرار زیر می باشد:
> *Stimulsoft.Base.dll*
>  اصلی ترین اسمبلی برای گزارش گیری.
> *Stimulsoft.Editor.dll* 
>  اسمبلی مورد نیاز Text Editor که در Designer به کار می رود.
> *Stimulsoft.Controls.dll*
> ...



سلام دوست عزیز خسته نباشید
من هم از این روش استفاده کردم و تمام نام فیلدا با فیلدای تو دیتاسورس و جداول یکیه اما پیغام میده که یکی از فیلدا رو نمیشناسه
اینم کد من

  _DtMaster = Handball.DatabaseController.RefereeReport.RefereeR  ptBirthdateMaster (Type, FromYear, FromMonth, FromDay, ToYear, ToMonth, pager1.PageSize, pager1.CurrentIndex);
            _DtDetail  = Handball.DatabaseController.RefereeReport.RefereeR  ptBirthdate(Type,FromYear ,FromMonth ,FromDay ,ToYear ,ToMonth , pager1.PageSize, pager1.CurrentIndex);
            _DsMaster.Tables.Add(_DtMaster );
            _DsDetail.Tables.Add(_DtDetail);
            _DsMaster.Tables[0].TableName = "RefereeMaster";
            _DsDetail.Tables[0].TableName = "RefereeMasterDetail";
            string appDirectory = HttpContext.Current.Server.MapPath(string.Empty);
            Stimulsoft.Report.StiReport report = new Stimulsoft.Report.StiReport();
            report.Load(appDirectory + "\\Reports\\RefereeRptBirthDate.mrt");
            report.Dictionary.Databases.Clear();
           string ConnectionString=ConfigurationManager.ConnectionSt  rings["HandballFederationConnectionString"].ConnectionString;
            StiSqlDatabase SqlDb=new StiSqlDatabase ("Handbal",ConnectionString); 
            report.Dictionary.Databases.Add( SqlDb);
            report.RegData(_DsMaster);
            report.RegData(_DsDetail );
          report.Dictionary.Synchronize();
            //StiWebDesigner1.Design(report);
           // report.Design();
            //  StiWebViewer1.Report = report;
          report.Show();

----------


## ZENDAR

اینم ایمیل دمت گرم اگه تونستی زود تر بفرست  M.Amadeh@kayson-ir.com

----------


## farnoosh66

سلام دوستان
این نسخه هم زمان چاپ گزارش demo می نوبسه.راهی واسه بردانش ندارین؟؟؟؟؟؟
با تشکر

----------


## se7ensoft

> سلام دوستان عزیز 
> 
> 
> در این چند سالی که کار برنامه  نویسی به اوج رسیده ، برنامه نویسان برای گزارش گیری و چاپ ، از کریستال  ریپورت استفاده می کردند . البته از ویژوال استودیو 2008 به بعد مایکروسافت  به جای استفاده از کریستال ریپورت که متعلق به شرکت Business Objects است ،  ابزار گزارشگیری خود را به صورت پیش فرض در آن گنجانده است( برای استفاده  از کریستال ریپورت ، باید DLL های آن را جداگانه به پروژه اضافه نمود). 
>  علاوه بر کریستال ریپورت ، نرم افزارهای  مختلفی برای گزارش گیری در بازار موجودند که StimulSoft Reports یکی از  بهترین آنهاست . این برنامه هم گزارشات ویندوزی و هم گزارشات وبی برای  ASP.NET را تهیه می کند.
>  
> 
> 
> *امکانات نسخه Ultimate :*
> ...



سلام..رمز فایل چیه

----------


## se7ensoft

سلام رمز فایل چیه؟؟؟؟

----------


## morvarid7

سلام دوستان کسی میدونه مشکل این خطا چی هست؟
Untitled.jpg

----------


## saba664

> سلام دوستان کسی میدونه مشکل این خطا چی هست؟
> Untitled.jpg




فکر کنم شما تو رفرنس ها اضافه اش نکردین برا همین نمیشناسه

----------


## farshidmj

سلام خسته نباشید می خواستم بدونم چطوری میشه یک سطر از یک گریدویو ارسال کرد به برنامه stimulsoft reports
هر بار دکمه پرینت میزنم جستجو که انجام دادم بهم میریزه کل اطلاعات گرید ویو میاره 
ممنون :متفکر: 





StiReport report = new StiReport();
tbldoreTableAdapter.Fill(doredataset.tbldore);
tbl_masolTableAdapter.Fill(doredataset.tbl_masol);
report.Load("Report.mrt");
report.RegData("DataSourc1", radGridView1.DataSource);
report.RegData(doredataset.tbldore);
report.RegData(doredataset.tbl_masol);
 
report.Show();

----------

